# Ladies, how many of you are into pencil skirts?



## morituri

Granted that for many women pencil skirts are not very comfortable to wear, but are there any of you ladies who would prefer to wear them instead of regular slacks?


----------



## Syrum

I would wear one if I worked in an office. I work with children so that is out for me. 

I usually only ever wear dresses, as I like to dress in a feminine fashion.


----------



## greenpearl

My husband likes me wearing tight clothes. 

So a lot of my clothes now are tight. 

Pencil skirts are the only kind of skirts I am buying now. 

Also tight shorts and tight jeans. Whatever can flatter my body! 

Just got my figure back to size 2 again, I am going to try hard to maintain it!


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

Did you know they are made out of stretch fabrics?
They're no good for dancing, but there are other occasions where they're in style.


----------



## Trenton

Love them but I also love the fashion and styles of the 40's - 50's.


----------



## Undertheradar

WhiteRabbit said:


> Pencil skirts and t-strap shoes
> 
> I like to mix styles from the decades...to wear too much of the same fashion era is a faux pax IMHO
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How did I know you'd have something to say about this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog

I embrace my inner fabulous and watch old movies for the costuming. Those broads in the 40's sure knew how to wear it.


----------



## Trenton

WhiteRabbit said:


> Pencil skirts and t-strap shoes
> 
> I like to mix styles from the decades...to wear too much of the same fashion era is a faux pax IMHO
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I mix it up because it's hard not to and I do like other things but, honestly, if I had my way I'd be totally faux pax. I like the ultimately sexy but under stated & classy look of that time period. I love t-straps.


----------



## Enchantment

When I'm out of the house and in the office, nine times out of ten I am in one of these skirts, along with a pair of pumps. The other time I wear slender pants. I wasn't blessed with very curvy hips , and the pencil skirts work very well.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Love, love, love pencil skirts but jeans is the norm in the office I work. Jeans and high heels.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Runs like Dog said:


> I embrace my inner fabulous and watch old movies for the costuming. Those broads in the 40's sure knew how to wear it.


Isn't that the truth! I vote that hats need to come back in fashion, for both men and women. Darn you, Jack Kennedy!


----------



## morituri

Trenton said:


> Love them but I also love the fashion and styles of the 40's - 50's.


J.R. "Bob" Dobbs agrees


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I had to google what a pensil Skirt was - ha ha I am not up on fashion terms. pencil skirt - Google Search

I love this look with some high heels.


----------



## Mrs.G

Pencil skirts with stilletos or boots is SEXY!! I always wear them to job interviews with men. 

Pencil skirts celebrate my round and firm bum. They also show the hot legs and the curvy hips. I love the bottom half of my body. I am am trying to firm up my stomach now.


----------



## Mrs.G

greenpearl said:


> My husband likes me wearing tight clothes.
> 
> So a lot of my clothes now are tight.
> 
> Pencil skirts are the only kind of skirts I am buying now.
> 
> Also tight shorts and tight jeans. Whatever can flatter my body!
> 
> Just got my figure back to size 2 again, I am going to try hard to maintain it!


I actually like the idea of spouses adjusting their appearances to each other's liking. :smthumbup:

Mr.G has a goatee right now, despite their itchiness. He loves that his wife finds goatees sexy.

He does not like me wearing skirts under my bum or too much cleavage showing....Mr.G feels that my body is only for HIM to enjoy. It makes me feel loved and special that my husband is so protective of me. 

He does not want me to lose weight, but I would feel much better if I was smaller. Mr.G just likes his busty wife...he is scared that I will lose The Chest if I get too small.


----------



## Runs like Dog

A long thin skirt and plain slingbacks. If the skirt is high waisted like the retro look, then it should be longer not shorter. Man tailored shirt and a cadet or 3/4 jacket with cuffbacked sleeves.


----------



## Enchantment

Runs like Dog said:


> A long thin skirt and plain slingbacks. If the skirt is high waisted like the retro look, then it should be longer not shorter. Man tailored shirt and a cadet or 3/4 jacket with cuffbacked sleeves.


I used to wear outfits like this back in the '80s. Is that considered retro now? I sure wish I still had those skirts!


----------



## greenpearl

Mrs.G said:


> I actually like the idea of spouses adjusting their appearances to each other's liking. :smthumbup:
> 
> Mr.G has a goatee right now, despite their itchiness. He loves that his wife finds goatees sexy.
> 
> He does not like me wearing skirts under my bum or too much cleavage showing....Mr.G feels that my body is only for HIM to enjoy. It makes me feel loved and special that my husband is so protective of me.
> 
> He does not want me to lose weight, but I would feel much better if I was smaller. Mr.G just likes his busty wife...he is scared that I will lose The Chest if I get too small.


It is good that your husband is happy with the way you are now! 

My husband never said anything discouraging when I was a little bit chubby. 

I went from Taiwanese M to L after we got married because we ate out all the time during those years. 

Last year I started losing weight, my size went from L to M then to S( Western size 2), I find I spend a lot of time in front of the mirror enjoying my S curvy body! It makes me much happier! I lose weight not just for my husband, I lose weight for myself. 

My husband is very happy that I am trying hard to lose weight, he is also very encouraging, he says if I wear size 2, my clothes budget is unlimited, I can buy whatever I like! He dares to say that because he knows I am not an extravagant person, but it is still nice to hear. 

Now I am back to size 2 again, I just need to try hard to maintain it, watch out what I eat, and go out jogging every day. We live on the 9th floor, I climb stairs instead of taking the elevator!

With size S, no matter what I wear, they look sexy on me!  Strangely enough, my body lost weight, my cup still stays the same, I am C cup!


----------



## Mrs.G

greenpearl said:


> It is good that your husband is happy with the way you are now!
> 
> My husband never said anything discouraging when I was a little bit chubby.
> 
> I went from Taiwanese M to L after we got married because we ate out all the time during those years.
> 
> Last year I started losing weight, my size went from L to M then to S( Western size 2), I find I spend a lot of time in front of the mirror enjoying my S curvy body! It makes me much happier! I lose weight not just for my husband, I lose weight for myself.
> 
> My husband is very happy that I am trying hard to lose weight, he is also very encouraging, he says if I wear size 2, my clothes budget is unlimited, I can buy whatever I like! He dares to say that because he knows I am not an extravagant person, but it is still nice to hear.
> 
> Now I am back to size 2 again, I just need to try hard to maintain it, watch out what I eat, and go out jogging every day. We live on the 9th floor, I climb stairs instead of taking the elevator!
> 
> With size S, no matter what I wear, they look sexy on me!  *Strangely enough, my body lost weight, my cup still stays the same, I am C cup!*




I saw your wedding pictures. You are a foxy woman.
YouTube - ‪Jimi Hendrix - Foxy Lady w/Lyrics‬‏ :rofl:

I officially hate you, for having big boobs when you lose weight; I am jealous! :smthumbup: If I went to size two, I would go down to a A or B cup. Mr.G doesn't want that.


----------



## greenpearl

Mrs.G said:


> [/B]
> 
> I saw your wedding pictures. You are a foxy woman.
> YouTube - ‪Jimi Hendrix - Foxy Lady w/Lyrics‬‏ :rofl:
> 
> I officially hate you, for having big boobs when you lose weight; I am jealous! :smthumbup: If I went to size two, I would go down to a A or B cup. Mr.G doesn't want that.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

You remind me a news article I read. 

This woman was over 60 KG(132 pounds), she wanted to wear bikinis, but she felt bad that she didn't look sexy on her bikinis, she decided to lose weight. I think she only ate fruit for quite a few months, she lost all the weight she wanted to lose, but she still couldn't wear bikinis, she still didn't look sexy, because her cup went down to A! I know I can't laugh at her misfortune, but you are smart to foresee that. 

Doctors said we can't lose our weight too fast. We have to eat healthy, don't eat fattening food, but we still have to take into enough protein, eat more fruit and vegetables. Our breasts are made of protein. Protein to our breasts is like frame structure to a building, fat tissues are like the walls and floors. We have to take into enough protein to stay sexy! 

Some people take pills to lose weight, it only messes up with their body! I don't like the idea of taking pills to lose weight.  It might be a quick fix, but it doesn't last long, and it is not healthy either!


----------



## Jellybeans

I wear pencil skirts all the time. They are very flattering to my figure.

I do like to wear slacks as well but love dresses & skirts the same. Also, am a huge sucker for heels.


----------



## bunnybear

I love wearing pencil skirts with a thick belt and high waisted.


----------



## magnoliagal

Loved them when I was working. As a homemaker not so much. I don't even think my husband would like them anymore either. They'd remind him of my man hating days when I pared that skirt with a harsh jacket. LOL!!

He prefers me in more girly things like sundresses or jeans with heels.


----------



## heartsbeating

Yes! I love pencil skirts and the 50's era of fashion too. I love the way the clothes and heels show off a woman's curves. Practical? Not so much, but when the opportunity arises to dress this way, I embrace it


----------



## COGypsy

Mrs.G said:


> [/B]
> 
> I saw your wedding pictures. You are a foxy woman.
> YouTube - ‪Jimi Hendrix - Foxy Lady w/Lyrics‬‏ :rofl:
> 
> I officially hate you, for having big boobs when you lose weight; I am jealous! :smthumbup: If I went to size two, I would go down to a A or B cup. Mr.G doesn't want that.


I think we just can't win when it comes to how we want to lose our weight! I lost a boatload of weight, only the last few pounds were boobage. However, I have a grandpa butt now....I'm not sure where it went, but I totally went from "baby got back" to "baby got board"! 

I'd have happily split the difference--but apparently genetics did not consult me on the matter


----------



## WhiteRabbit

heartsbreaking said:


> Yes! I love pencil skirts and the 50's era of fashion too. I love the way the clothes and heels show off a woman's curves. Practical? Not so much, but when the opportunity arises to dress this way, I embrace it


I have lots of "taxi shoes and taxi clothes" only fit to wear from the taxi to the bar/restaurant...no amount of walking or activity in excess of that not practical but it makes me feel oh so good
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

I am 102 pounds, 5'2" on a good day and 28E bra plus a bit of booty enough for show. But in all honesty, it is genetics. All real. I don't have pencil-thin arms or legs. I have actual muscles and a bit of baby fat on my hips, like an adolescent. If I work out at all with my core, I get a 6-pack. It doesn't take much and I don't actually exercise a lot, not even on a regular basis and I don't freak out if I can't get to the gym or whatever. I eat brownies and cips and stuff like that. My doctor said some people just naturally don't absorb fat/calories in their gut. My great grandmother was exactly the same physique as me.

I gave up apologizing for my body a few years ago. Now I dress it and try to spruce up whatever space I'm in. The best accessory is a smile, but as I like to say about the clothes, I make an 'effort'. I used to try to dress dumpy or not feminine because my H was accusing me of cheating on him or would remark if I wore something even relatively nice looking to the gym, or grocery store or wherever he wasn't going. Now I am just like, I am getting old, my looks are one of my last remaining assets (besides my children who are quite lovely) so I am going to look nice because I want to. I have to spend the day with myself and I want to look good for myself. So there! Ruffles, bows, skirts, sandals with heels. None of that dumpy stuff for me. 

If I could find a pencil skirt that fit me, I'd get one. 
So far, I've come up short. 
Size 2 is too big, it's the downside of being tiny but built like a woman. There are limited choices to clothing options, also you have to buy the bras in a specialty $hop. Actually my bathing suit tops (Athleta) double as rock climbing bras. 

When I was pregnant my breasts were much much bigger. With each child, too, they got smaller and smaller and my base weight went down. When I finished adolescence I was about 116 pounds and much bigger breasts. My children reduced me substantially. Although I did go up to 150/160 pounds with each of my 3 pregnancies, I lost the weight easily and also nursed (6 months, 18 months and then 11 months).

What photos I have seen of the women on this forum, they are all gorgeous. Good for us!


----------



## Trenton

I just ordered this dress for a party at my husband's job in late July and I'm crossing my fingers that it will fit my chest.










But it's an example of the clothes I really love. I plan on wearing it with my black high heel marry janes.

I have stretch marks on my stomach from having three kids and my body is not by any means perfect. I'm 5 foot 6 inches and I just got down to 125lbs and plan on not going any lower with the desire to just maintaining my weight and health. I'm comfortable in my own skin and my husband has never said I've looked better or worse and has always called me beautiful, gorgeous, etc. The main difference is in me because I feel more confident and enjoy intimacy with him more because of it.

Style is really about feeling comfortable in what you're wearing. I think feeling comfortable puts off an air of confidence which is sexy no matter what you wear.


----------



## unbelievable

Trenton,

You'd better drive to the party. Hubby will never be able to keep his eyes on the road. This public safety announcement brought to you by Unbelievable.


----------



## Trenton

unbelievable said:


> Trenton,
> 
> You'd better drive to the party. Hubby will never be able to keep his eyes on the road. This public safety announcement brought to you by Unbelievable.


We'll have to take safety precautions before the party to prevent that from happening!


----------



## morituri

You ladies are so hot in those skirts that I have to wear an asbestos suit while listening to Jimi Hendrix 'Fire'.


----------



## morituri

Is it my imagination but are most of you beautiful ladies southern belles? No matter, It is a privilege to be a man who is able to appreciate the celebration of your womanhood - as well as my lovely girlfriend's. Thank you all.


----------



## Syrum

Trenton said:


> I just ordered this dress for a party at my husband's job in late July and I'm crossing my fingers that it will fit my chest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's an example of the clothes I really love. I plan on wearing it with my black high heel marry janes.
> 
> 
> Style is really about feeling comfortable in what you're wearing. I think feeling comfortable puts off an air of confidence which is sexy no matter what you wear.


I like that one, I have this one, not a pencil skirt but from the same company.









I love wearing it, and I also have a blue gingham dress with a red trim from the same place, but the gingham one does make me feel a little like Dorothy in the wizard of oz.


----------



## krismimo

I love pencil skirts I have one or two Got me in trouble a few times but it was worth it. I work in a office but not in a typical cubicle setting in fact thank you for reminding me that I need to update my closet a little more


----------



## morituri

krismimo said:


> I love pencil skirts I have one or two Got me in trouble a few times but it was worth it. I work in a office but not in a typical cubicle setting in fact thank you for reminding me that I need to update my closet a little more


----------



## Trenton

Syrum said:


> I like that one, I have this one, not a pencil skirt but from the same company.


I love it. I've only gotten separates before and shoes. We have similar taste. :smthumbup:


----------



## morituri

bumped because ladies look so beautiful wearing them.

*If you could see yourself through my eyes, you would never again doubt your beauty*


----------



## Mrs. T

morituri said:


> bumped because ladies look so beautiful wearing them.
> 
> *If you could see yourself through my eyes, you would never again doubt your beauty*


 
:smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## morituri

bump for my lady love and all those ladies who make life worth living.


----------



## Enchantment

I still love pencil skirts, basically just skirts in general! I wear a lot of skirts! 

I just got a cute black with purple pinstripe pencil skirt this week during the after Christmas sales.


----------



## FirstYearDown

Pencil skirts accentuate my round and firm bum. They look incredibly sexy.


----------



## Tap1214

Love wearing pencil skirts ...Always look so classic!


----------



## Cherry

I thought of this thread this morning as I was getting ready for work  I love pencil skirts. Pencil skirt and knee high, high heel boots :smthumbup:


----------



## 381917

I'm 5'2. I think pencil skirts make me look shorter. I'm more into short, tight sweater dresses with tights/leggings and boots at the moment.


----------



## CandieGirl

I am a Fashion Victim; just usually end up wearing whatever. Sometimes I end up looking really good too. But pencil skirts? So uncomfortable...


----------



## calif_hope

I think a pencil skirt with a side slit and a nice high heel is so much more sexy than a mini-skirt and a high heel. As a man I enjoy the flash or hint of the beauty than having it all out their and exposed........
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## desert-rose

I like pencil skirts and other kinds of skirts, as well. In re-vamping my wardrobe recently, I discovered that 2/3 of my outfits involved either skirts or dresses and 1/3 included pants. I like to feel feminine and I like my legs. These days, since WH and I have been separated, my weight is going up and down a lot, so I've been avoiding the pencil skirts and choosing other kinds. I didn't know that they held any particular allure and I don't think they're uncomfortable to wear, if they are the correct size; it just involves shifting how you move and walk around because every kind of garment changes the demeanor expressed and the way movement is dictated. For instance, when I wear skirts, I tend to feel a little flirty and self-empowered and so my movements tend to me more inclined toward the body, but when I wear pants (unless they are deliberately sexy pants of some sort), I tend to feel more practical and mechanical and my movements are dictated by a cerebral connection between body and mind.


----------



## that_girl

Trenton said:


> Love them but I also love the fashion and styles of the 40's - 50's.


:smthumbup: This is me. Most of my work clothes are the such. But no pencil skirts. Just belted dresses, heels and little sweaters


----------



## morituri

calif_hope said:


> I think a pencil skirt with a side slit and a nice high heel is so much more sexy than a mini-skirt and a high heel. *As a man I enjoy the flash or hint of the beauty than having it all out their and exposed*........
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree::iagree::iagree:

For me it is intoxicating experience when I see my lady wearing such such a combo. Her beauty and femininity really shines.


----------



## Constance

I love pencil skirts, it's the only style of skirts I wear! 

I'm very short and slim so they go very well with my figure and don't let me feel like I'm wearing a lose bag as most other skirts would.

It's also a good wardrobe option for every occasion as you can wear almost anything with it.


----------

